# Welcome to the New Mini Cooper board........



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm in


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Alex--you hold the door and don't let Nate in!


----------

